# How to improve squid caching?



## belikeyeshua (Jan 20, 2010)

Currently, it takes forever for my squid hard drive to grow in size. It fills up at a very slow pace. I do have the videocache plugin installed and configured and that helps A LOT. As videos from google, youtube, and a dozen others are cached. 

Currently, I have it set to cache anything that can be cached up to 50MB in size. Is there any way I can get it to cache more sites and help save more bandwidth? We have satellite.

Thanks a lot,
~Shawn


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know your setup or situation, but why not set a very large browser cache? It normally is ~50MB, but you can set it up to several gigabytes with almost any browser.

It would save a daemon to worry about


----------



## aragon (Jan 21, 2010)

belikeyeshua said:
			
		

> Currently, I have it set to cache anything that can be cached up to 50MB in size. Is there any way I can get it to cache more sites and help save more bandwidth? We have satellite.


Use refresh_pattern.  Google is your friend.


----------

